# John Deere 112, mowing the same acre for over 40 years



## Hogg (May 12, 2015)

Hey folks,
My Father bought the tractor new back in the 70's and he religiously maintained it, he passed a couple years ago, and now I cant find his shop books for the 112. So I am here for some help please.

When I am mowing, or pulling a roller, after selecting a gear, and releasing the clutch, the tractors speed will reduce after a while. Also when travelling in 3rd and 4th, at WOT the tractor speed will increase when I PULL BACK on the clutch with my left foot.
The variators selector handle only seems to begin to work for the last few clicks of its range of motion(when pulled towards the operator-ie slowing it down). t used to affect tractor speed over much more or its range of motion.

Any ideas guys? I really appreciate the help.

In the meantime, I need to find those books.

Thanks
Hog


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi Hogg,

Welcome to the tractor forum. 

If you cannot find your father's manuals, have a look on ebay.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Check any drive belts,and replace as needed.


----------



## Hogg (May 12, 2015)

Thank you for the input, I will follow through and report back.

Hog


----------



## Hogg (May 12, 2015)

So I just ordered up 2 Kevlar belts 

QTY Part Num Description Unit Price Total Price Order Type 
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
1 A-M44121 V-Belt - V-BELT, JO 23.69 23.69 Stock 
1 A-B37K V-Belt - B-SECTION 16.28 16.28 Stock 

Which is almost $10 each less money than the standard replacement belts:
M44121 @$32.00 and M82258 @$27.00.

I'll report back when they come in.

thanks
Paul


----------



## Hogg (May 12, 2015)

I just wanted to clarify that the Kevlar:
1 *A-M44121 V-Belt *- V-BELT, JO 23.69 $23.69 Stock 
1 *A-B37K V-Belt *- B-SECTION 16.28 $16.28 Stock 

are actually non-John Deere belts, the non JD belts would have cost an extra $10.50 to ship up from the USA, so I'm just going to use the OEM primary and secondary drive belts.
The stock GM belts are:
Qty. Part No. Description Availability Comments Unit Price* Total Price* Hold
Delete

* M44121 *V-Belt - BELT, SECONDARY ADD 32.42 CAD 32.42 CAD 
* M82258 *V-Belt - BELT ADD 27.99 CAD 27.99 CAD 

*Total 60.41 CAD 


I have read that Kevlar belts have particular advantages in applications where the belt uses and idler pulleys that run on the flat backside of the belt.

I am sticking with the OEM John Deere belts.

I'll report back once I get them installed

peace
Hog


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

It's always best to go OEM,as you know they are the right ones.


----------



## Hogg (May 12, 2015)

So I installed the new JD primary and secondary drive belts. The tractor still wasn't getting the full 7.3mph in 4th gear.
I went underneath again for an inspection and found a bolt that had loosened out that was interfering with the clutch variator operation. A quick tighten and all is good now.

Thanks everybody.

peace
Hog


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

40 years on the same acre has me beat. My record is 26 years on the same lawn. Glad that you got your machine fixed, and may it give you another 40 years.


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Glad you got it fixed,hog. Now,enjoy!


----------



## Hogg (May 12, 2015)

bontai Joe said:


> 40 years on the same acre has me beat. My record is 26 years on the same lawn. Glad that you got your machine fixed, and may it give you another 40 years.


Thanks Joe,
My Mom and Dad were married in 1971. They bought an acre of property and built their house later in 1971, for a grand total of $18,000.

There was a gentleman who bought my JD 112 and another JD lawn tractor brand new from the local JD dealership. For some reason months later the tractors were repossessed and were offered for sale at a great discount. 
There was also a 2 wheeled dump trailer in part of this repossession and Dad bought it as well.

There was my 112 with the 4 speed manual trans and the other tractor had the hydrostatic drive. Not sure of the model but the hydrostatic driven tractor looked like my 112.
I remember Dad telling me that he picked the 4 speed manual trans 112 as he was concerned about the durability of and his lack of experience working on/being able to maintain the hydro drive tractor. We actually know the gentleman who bought the hydrostatic drive version. The tractor provided service for many years, but it was retired about 10 years ago IIRC.

My JD 112 has the 12hp Kohler(excellent engine BTW) and it's serial number is in the 300,001+ range so from what I read its a 1974 model tractor.
So it's service life on this lawn has been since 1974 so 42 years thus far. I really enjoy that with some maintenance a quality product can be made to last and work well for many years. There aren't many modern products that can make that claim.

I included a picture of the same dump trailer I have.


Thanks again,
Hogg


----------



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Hogg,
I bought my 316 new in 1979 as a '78 left over. Cut my mom's lawn until she moved in 1987 and then cut her lawn at the "new" location for the next 26 years until she passed away. I still have that tractor, but her home was sold in 2014. I'm guessing that the hydro tractor your dad had was a 140. They were fine machines as well. In any event, I have no chance of breaking your "record" unless I live to be 98 and can still operate the tractor at my house.


----------

